# Praying Mantis!



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Whooo.....how serious a problem are Praying Mantis insects? Admittedly only just this second seen one but I've seen a lot of them in South Africa.

I have a huge insect phobia and have been dealing really well so far with all the bugs and things but jeez this thing was MASSIVE!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Preying mantis are completely harmless. I have a soft spot for them, they remind me of little aliens with their triangular shaped heads and big eyes.
In the spring I love to see the tiny baby ones scuttling around my plants.
As for being massive, you should go to singapore to see massive ones. The ones in Cyprus are not at all big in comparison. I walked into my bedroom in singapore once to find an enormous one sitting on my pillow. :eek

This one was on my garden fence.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Preying mantis are completely harmless. I have a soft spot for them, they remind me of little aliens with their triangular shaped heads and big eyes.
> In the spring I love to see the tiny baby ones scuttling around my plants.
> As for being massive, you should go to singapore to see massive ones. The ones in Cyprus are not at all big in comparison. I walked into my bedroom in singapore once to find an enormous one sitting on my pillow. :eek
> 
> This one was on my garden fence.


Thanks Veronica - I'm sure my father said that they have a sting to them?! They stand up don't they? 

PS: What did you do when you saw it on your pillow? I can't begin to tell you how I would have freaked out!!


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Mantids*

You're very lucky. I love praying Mantids as they eat all the other insects I abhor, ie. flies, mosquitos, ants, termites etc. If I see any in my village I bring them home and release them in my garden. I am just sorry I haven't found any big enough to tackle cockroaches, though I did have one that was 6 inches long and she would attack wasps!

Good luck

Charles:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jacq17 said:


> Thanks Veronica - I'm sure my father said that they have a sting to them?! They stand up don't they?
> 
> PS: What did you do when you saw it on your pillow? I can't begin to tell you how I would have freaked out!!


I have never heard of mantids stinging anyone. I don't even think they are capable of doing so.
Yes they do rear up on their back legs sometimes.
As footpad says they eat all the insects you really dont want, like mossies, ants, etc so you are lucky if you have them.
I also adore the Chameleons, they are so funny to watch

As for the big one on my pillow I have to admit to that freaking me out due to its large size.


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Mantids*

Praying mantids do not kill there prey other than by eating them alive, usually head first. They catch the victim in their large barbed front legs and commence to eat straight away. They have no venom. Veronica is right about chameleons, I used to keep both them and mantids, the mantids on the fly screen and the chameleon on my table where they were very happy keeping flies off my coffee cup!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I love how people freak out about the little cockroaches in Dubai, they are about the tenth of the size of the ones in Cyprus and don't fly. If they saw one in Cyprus I honestly think I would need to call the paramedics.


----------

